#ubuntu-ch 2017-12-27
<WaVeR> http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting/2017/ubuntu-meeting.2017-12-11-20.07.log.html#348 SwissTeam Two month extension
#ubuntu-ch 2017-12-28
<WaVeR> Tribaal> They extended the deadline.  at leat no stress in this events period
<Tribaal> WaVeR: ack
#ubuntu-ch 2019-12-28
<TechChristoph> Hi
#ubuntu-ch 2019-12-29
<TechChristoph> Hallo
